# مراحل صناعة الاسمنت والمديريات الأخرى في شركات صناعة الاسمنت



## لؤي العرنجي (16 سبتمبر 2010)

العمليات الانتاجية المتسلسلة على خط الانتاج 
استخراج المواد الأولية من المقالع
تستجر الشركة موادها الأولية من مقالع متصلة بأرض الشركة المستملكة ( عدا مادة البوزولونا التي تتوفر في مناطق السويداء- الشهباء يتم نقلها بواسطة سيارات كبيرة للشركة)حيث تتم عملية التفجير لتحطيم الكتل الصخرية الكبيرة خاصة الكلسية منها
عملية نقل المواد الأولية إلى منشأة الكسارات بنواقل مطاطية طويلة وعبر سيارات تنقل المواد التي تم الحصول عليها في المقالع حيث يتم فيها عملية تكسير المواد الأولية إلى قطع صغيرة أقطارها بقياس عدة سنتمترات بعد ذلك تتم
عملية طحن المواد الأولية إلى بودرة ناعمة جداً في مطاحن المواد الأولية (مطحنة لكل خط إنتاجي) تنتج عن عملية الطحن كميات كبيرة من الغبار مما يستدعي وجود فلاتر كهربائية تقوم بعملية الفلترة للأغبرة الناتجة عن عملية الطحن وللاستفادة من حرارة الغازات في الفرن يقوم التصميم التكنولوجي لخط الإنتاج على مبدأ الاستفادة من حرارة هذه الغازات عبر التبادل الحراري للمواد الداخلة للفرن في منشأة المسخن الأولي تتم 
عملية رفع حرارة المواد من درجة الجو العادي 20-45 درجة مئوية إلى حوالي 700-800 درجة مئوية في أسفل المسخن , ثم بعد ذلك تدخل المواد في منشأة الفرن حيث تتم عمليات متسلسلة هي: 
عملية تكليس ثم عملية كلنكرة وحرق وفي نهاية الفرن توجد منطقة التبريد ثم تدخل المواد إلى المبرد حيث تتم عملية تبريد فجائي وسريع في نهاية هذه المرحلة تتشكل مادة الكلنكر( وهي عبارة عن كتل صلبة بأقطار تقدر بعدة سنتمترات) التي تسحب بواسطة نواقل معدنية دلوية إلى سيلويات الكلنكر ليتم تخزينها , تسحب مادة الكلنكر عبر نواقل معدنية أيضا إلى منشأة مطاحن الاسمنت حيث 
عملية طحن الكلنكر وإضافة مادتي البوزولونا والجبصين إلى الكلنكر بنسب مدروسة بعد تكسيرهم بالكسارة المخصصة لهذا العمل, بنهاية هذه المرحلة نحصل على مادة الاسمنت البورتلاندي الأسود وفق المواصفات المطلوبة, يتم تخزين الاسمنت في سيلويات خاصة ويتم سحب الاسمنت من السيلويات إلى منشأة التعبئة حيث تتم
عملية تعبئة الاسمنت بالأكياس أو بالحاويات الخاصة.
المخابر
في كل مرحلة من المراحل السابقة يتم سحب عينات للمخبر ومراقبة بالنظر وبواسطة أجهزة الكترونية وماسحات حرارية للتأكد من سلامة العمل في كل مرحلة حيث توجد صالات تشغيل كل صالة مسؤولة عن عملية أو مرحلة من مراحل الإنتاج, مما يضمن الحصول على منتج مطابق للمواصفات وبالزمن المطلوب للعملية الإنتاجية حيث يتم الوصول إلى التدفق المناسب ( التغذية ) في كل مرحلة من المراحل المذكورة سابقاً.
المشغل الميكانيكي 
يقوم المشغل الميكانيكي بتوفيرالقطع التبديلية التي يمكن تصنيعها داخلياً وصيانة القطع المختلفة كذلك الممكن صيانتها وإصلاحها داخلياً
المرآب 
يوجد في المرآب ورش مختلفة لصيانة وإصلاح السيارات والمركبات والآليات الهندسية المختلفة
العمليات في الوحدات المساعدة 
تحتاج العمليات الإنتاجية السابقة إلى الفيول وللبخار والهواء المضغوط والماء, ولتأمين ذلك هناك قسم الوحدات المساعدة الذي يعد المسؤول عن عمليات إمداد الخطوط بالفيول والبخار المرافق والهواء المضغوط والماء.
تم تحول عملية الحرق إلى استخدام الغاز عوضاَ عن الفيول في منشاة الفرن لذلك تجد محطة تزويد الغاز في الشركة والتي ترتبط بالمحطة الرئيسية خارج أراضي الشركة.

محطة تحويل كهربائية
ولعمليات التشغيل للتجهيزات الكهربائية تتولى محطة التحويل تزويد المعمل بالطاقة الكهربائية اللازمة عبر استجرارها الطاقة الكهربائية من خطين استجرار من محطتين بحيث يتم التغلب على حالة انقطاع التيار الكهربائي بشكل مباشر.
المستودعات المركزية والمستودعات الأخرى في الشركة
مستودع قطع التبديل الميكانيكية المركزي
مستودع المواد الكهربائية المركزي
مستودع قطع الآليات المركزي
مستودع المحروقات
مستودع مواد البناء 
مستودع اللوازم
محطات الوقود في الشركة
محطة الوقود في الشركة 
محطة الوقود في الجبل
مصادر المياه 
المصدرالأول:آبار حفير
المصدر الثاني: آبار الجبل
عمليات الصيانة في الشركة
تتم عملية التشغيل ومراقبة خطوط وآلات الإنتاج بشكل لحظي فتشاهد ظواهر أعطال وأعطال لا بد من إصلاح الآلات وصيانتها حيث تقع عملية الصيانة على كاهل المديرية الفنية التي تقوم بوضع دفاتر الشروط الفنية اللازمة لتأمين قطع التبديل والآلات الجديدة والحديثة والتجهيزات والعدد اللازمة للعمل, وتقوم بعمليات الصيانة المختلفة وعمليات الاستبدال والتطوير والتحديث.
وعمليات الصيانة يمكن تقسيمها إلى صيانة إصلاحية و صيانة وقائية وصيانة مخططة وصيانة شرطية يوجد برنامجcmms مقدم من برنامج أمم المتحدة الإنمائي للقطاع الصناعي السوري غاية البرنامج إدارة عملية الصيانة باستخدام الحاسوب ويتوسع البرنامج ليضم إدارة المستودعات وإدارة عملية الشراء لقطع التبديل بسبب الترابط العضوي والوثيق مع عملية إدارة الصيانة.
يجري التركيز في تطبيق مواصفة الجودة مع أهمية تطبيق برنامج إدارة الصيانة باستخدام الحاسوب حيث قمت بتنظيم دورات على البرنامج للفنيين في الشركة مما يساهم في عملية تطبيق مفاهيم إدارة الجودة والمواصفة فيما بعد, وفي تطبيق مفاهيم الإدارة البيئية وتحقيق الأهداف البيئية وفق برنامج زمني دقيق.

اختصاصات المديرية الفنية 
تختص المديرية الفنية بالإشراف الكامل على جميع الأمور الميكانيكية والتكنولوجية والكهربائية وصيانة التجهيزات بمختلف أنواعها وغير ذلك مما يتصل بها من أعمال الصيانة وسائر الأعمال الفنية المتعلقة بالشركة 0
وتتألف من الدوائر والأقسام التالية : 
1- قسم الدراسات الفنية : يقوم بالمهام التالية :
1- دراسة المعوقات والاختناقات الميكانيكية والكهربائية ووضع الحلول العملية لتحسين عمل الخطوط الإنتاجية وتدرس إمكانية زيادة الطاقات الإنتاجية مع تقليل كمية الهدر وتخفيض تكلفة المنتجات مع المحافظة على جودة النوعية 0
2- يشارك في دراسة ووضع مواصفات قطع التبديل ومستلزمات الإنتاج واقتراح كمية المخزون لإعادة الطلب بعد دراسة كمية استهلاك هذه القطع والمدة اللازمة لطلبها وإجراء دراسة مستمرة لتطوير مواصفات هذه القطع بما يتلاءم وتطوير صناعة الاسمنت
3- يشرف على تنظيم المكتبة الفنية واستدراك النقص في المخططات ولوائح التشغيل 
4- يشارك في وضع مناهج لتاهيل وتدريب العاملين في الشركة واطلاعهم على طرق التشغيل الامثل وتطور الصناعة 
5- اعداد برامج الصحة والسلامة المهنية بما يكفل سلامة العاملين في أقسام الشركة ومراقبة حسن تنفيذها.
6- دراسة سبل وترشيد الطاقة ( كهرباء – فيول 000) والمشاركة في تنفيذ ذلك 
2- قسم صيانة الآليات :
يقوم قسم صيانة الآليات بإعداد برامج الصيانات المخططة والطارئة وتنفيذها لجميع آليات النقل الصغير والكبيرة والآليات الهندسية وتدوين هذه البرامج على الدفتر الذاتي الخاص بكل آلية ليتسنى تشخيص الأعطال غير الطبيعية ومعالجتها ، كما يقوم بالتنسيق مع دائرة المستودعات لتوفير القطع التبديلية اللازمة للآليات وتحديد الحد الادنى لاعادة طلب القطع التبديلية الكفيلة باستمرار عمل وصيانة هذه الآليات ،كما يقوم بالتنسيق مع قسم المقالع والأقسام الأخرى لتجهيز وصيانة الآليات المختلفة وذلك من خلال وحدات الصيانة في القسم الآتي بيانها :
آ) ورشة الآليات الخفيفة :
تقوم بالمهام التالية :
1- وضع وتنفيذ خطط الصيانة المبرمجة وتدوين ذلك في الدفتر الذاتي لكل آلية 
2- القيام بالإصلاحات الطارئة لكل آلية 
3- الكشف الدوري على الآليات وإجراء المعايرات المختلفة عليها لاستمرار جاهزيتها 
4- التنسيق والتعاون مع سائقي هذه الآليات ومستثمريها لصيانتها واستمرار جاهزيتها 
5- المشاركة والعناية بنظافة وصيانة هذه الآليات ووضع علامات الصيانة لسائقي هذه الآليات 
ب) ورشة آليات الديزل :
لها نفس مهام الورشة السابقة 
ويضاف الى هذه الآليات مجموعات التوليد الكهربائية ومحركات الأفران التي تعمل على الديزل 
ج) ورشة الآليات الهندسية :
لها نفس مهام الورشة السابقة 
ويضاف الى ذلك وضع برامج الصيانة الدورية لهذه الآليات (تركسات–بلدوزرات – ضواغط – بواكر – بيلازات ) بحيث يتوفرالعدد الكافي للقيام بعمليات الإنتاج داخل الشركة ومراقبة عمل هذه الآليات لحصر الأعطال المتكررة فيها.
د) ورش الصيانات والاصلاحات المتممة :
تشمل هذه الورش على الحدادة والمقصات والتشحيم والتزييت والغسيل والإطارات والتصويج والدهان والكهرباء والبطاريات ومهمتها :
1- وضع وتنفيذ برامج الصيانة الدورية والمخططة لهذه الآليات 
2- فتح سجلات خاصة بكل آلية لتغيير الزيت والتشحيم والإطارات لهذه الآليات 
3- القيام بالإصلاحات الطارئة والفورية لاستمرار جاهزية هذه الآليات 


3- قسم الصيانة الميكانيكية المركزي : يقوم بالمهام التالية :
1- المشاركة في وضع خطط مبرمجة للصيانات الدورية والمخططة لجميع أقسام ومنشآت الشركة 
2- إجراء كشوف دورية على المنشآت والتجهيزات في الشركة وتؤخذ هذه الكشوفات بعين الاعتبار اثناء وضع تنفيذ خطط الصيانة المبرمجة والطارئة 
3- وضع خطط وتنفيذ الإصلاحات للأعطال المتكررة والمزمنة في أقسام الشركة 
4- المشاركة في وضع وتنفيذ خطط التطوير لزيادة الإنتاج وخفض التكلفة والإقلال من الهدر 
5- المشاركة في وضع حلول عملية للاختناقات الميكانيكية على خط الإنتاج وتنفيذ ذلك 
6- المساهمة في أعمال التركيب والتجديد في منشآت الشركة 
4- قسم المشغل الميكانيكي : يقوم بالمهام التالية :
1- تصنيع القطع التبديلية لأقسام الشركة وللطلبات من خارج الشركة بما يتناسب مع الإمكانيات المتوفرة 
2- القيام بأعمال الخراطة والتسوية والقص والتحضيرات للقطع الميكانيكية التي تحتاج إليها ورشات الأقسام والورشات المركزية 
3- يقوم بمهامه من خلال الورشات المتخصصة لرفد ورشات الأقسام والورشات المركزية بالتجهيزات الميكانيكية اللازمة لمتابعة الاعمال فيها ( علب السرعة – الفلاتر القماشية – القشط – القبانات – الزيوت – الروافع – سباكة المعادن – اللحام والحدادة ) 
5- قسم الصيانة الميكانيكية المباشرة في عدرا (1 ) :
وتتولى اصلاح وصيانة كافة الاعطال الحاصلة على خطوط الانتاج في عدرا (1) فور حدوثها ومتابعتها حتى اعادة تشغيلها بالشكل الامثل 
6- قسم الصيانة الميانيكية المباشرة في عدرا (2) :
ويتولى اصلاح وصيانة كافة الاعطال الحاصلة على خطوط الانتاج في عدرا (2) فور حدوثها ومتابعتها حتى اعادة تشغيلها بالشكل الأمثل 
7- قسم الكهرباء :
يعتبر قسم الكهرباء مسؤولا عن اصلاح وضمان استمرار عمل جميع التجهيزات الكهربائية والالكترونية والاجهزة الدقيقة الموجودة على الخط الانتاجي وضمن الشركة مع الاشراف والتنسيق مع الجهات الاخرى بحيث يتم ضمان تغذية الشركة بالقدرة الكهربائية ، ويعتبر مسؤولا عن المساعدة في تحديد مواصفات وكميات القطع التبديلية اللازمة للقسم ومسؤولا عن زيادة الخبرة الفنية للعناصر مع المحافظة على مكتبة لقسم الكهرباء تضم جميع المخططات والكتالوكات اللازمة ، اضافة الى اهتمام القسم بالعمل على تطوير التجهيزات الكهربائية بما يضمن ويساعد في تحقيق الخطط الانتاجية في الشركة 


ويقوم القسم بمتابعة عمل التجهيزات بحيث تعمل ضمن الحدود الاقتصادية ولضمان ترشيد استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية بالاضافة الى العمل بحيث تضمن وجود أمن كهربائي لضمان سلامة الاشخاص والتجهيزات 
ويشمل عمل القسم ما يلي :
1- وضع برامج صيانة وتنفيذها لجميع التجهيزات الكهربائية والاجهزة الدقيقة والالكترونيات الموجودة في الشركة حسب وثائق هذه الاجهزة اضافة الى الخبرة الفنية المتوافرة من قبل الخبراء سابقا وحسب خبرة العناصر الحالية مع فتح سجلات ووثائق لذلك 
2- اجراء صيانة دورية واصلاح اعطال لجميع التجهيزات وعلى مدار24ساعة 
3- اجراء تفتيش فني وكشف مبرمج للتجهيزات الكهربائية اثناء عملها مع لحظ نتائج التفتيش ضمن برامج الصيانة
4- دراسة واقتراح الاستبدال والتعديلات اللازم اجراؤها لتطوير التجهيزات الكهربائية لما يخدم مصلحة الانتاج ورفع الاتمتة بالشركة 
5- المحافظة على عمل التجهيزات ضمن الظروف النظامية بحيث تضمن الجدوى الاقتصادية من هذه التجهيزات من حيث عمر هذه التجهيزات واستهلاكها من القدرة الكهربائية 
6- بحث ومتابعة الامورالمتعلقة بتخفيض استهلاك القدرة الكهربائية وتنظيم الاستجرارمن الشركة العامة.
7- تصنيع القطع التبديلية الكهربائية مع ايجاد الحلول المناسبة للمعدات والتجهيزات الكهربائية والالكترونية التي تتوقف على العمل لعدم صلاحيتها وذلك عن طريق دراسة البدائل الممكنة والعمل على تركيبها وتشغيلها بالشكل الامثل 
8- متابعةالتطورات الفنية في مجال الكهرباء سواء في المعامل الأخرى او عن طريق مراسلة الشركات المختصة
9- العمل على تطوير الخبرة الفنية ضمن القسم عن طريق تنمية ذاتية ضمن القسم أو بالتعاون مع شركات أخرى محلية أو خارجية 
10- تطبيق ومراقبة قواعد الأمن الكهربائي بحيـث تضمـن سـلامة الأشخاص والتجهيزات 
11- المحافظة على مكتبة تضم نسخ كاملة من الوثائق الفنـية والمخططات مـع كتالوكات لجميـع 
التجهيزات مع العمل على إدخال التعديلات التي تحدث على النسخ الموجودة في المكتبة 
12 – تشـغيل ومراقبة عمل التجهيـزات 
الخاصة بتغذية الأقسام بالقدرة الكهربائية سواء من الشبكة العامة أو من المولدات الاحتياطية وذلك بالتنسيق مع مؤسسة الكهرباء 
13- المسـاهمة في تحديد مواصفات وكميات القطع التبديلية الكهربائية بما يضمن تامين حاجة الشـركة 
ضمن الحدود الاقتصادية 
14- العمل على ترجمة وطباعة النشرات الفنية المتوافرة بما يضمن زيادة الخبرة الفنية 

15- القيام بدراسة وتنفيذ مشاريع وأعمال الكهرباء لجهات خارجية في حال تكليف القسم بها وضمـن 
الإمكانيات المتاحة 
8- دائرة البيئة :
وتتولى القيام بالمهام التالية :
1- دراسة الفلاتر القماشية والكهربائية وتطويرها
2- دراسة الملوثات الفيزيائية والكيميائية ووضع الحلول المناسبة للحد من أخطارها 
3- الإشراف على حملات التشجير والغطاء النباتي في الشركة والإشراف على برامج الصحة والسلامة المهنية وعلى شعبة الصحة والسلامة المهنية في الشركة 
· شعبة الصحة والسلامة المهنية :
وتتبع لدائرة البيئة وتقوم بالمهام التالية :
1- القيام بجولات على كافة أقسام الشركة للتأكد من تطبيق تعليمات الصحة والسلامة المهنية والتأكد من أن كافة العاملين يرتدون الألبسة المخصصة لعملهم 
2- الإشراف على جاهزية أجهزة إطفاء الحرائق والإنذار ومتابعة كافة الأمور المتعلقة بسلامة الشركة
3- وضع الخطط اللازمة لمواجهة الكوارث الطبيعية وحالات الحرب ونشوب الحريق والإشراف على تنفيذها 
4- الإشراف على بعض الأعمال الخطرة لتامين سلامة العاملين أثناء تنفيذها 
9- دائرة الطاقة : وتقوم بالمهام التالية :
1- معالجـة وتحسين عامل الاسـتطاعة في كافة أقسام الشركة 
2- معالجة أوقات التشغيل لخطوط الإنتاج والاستفادة من فترة الذروة 
3- ترشيد استهلاك الإنارة والتدفئة 
4- مراقبة الأداء والإنتاجية للآلات في أقسام الشركة 

10- دائرة المعلوماتية : 
وتقوم بالمهام التالية :
1- مراقبة الأداء وعمل الأقسام على خطوط الإنتاج 
2- ضبط العملية الفنية والإنتاجية 
3- ضبط حركة استهلاك القطع التبديلية ومستلزمات الإنتاج 
4- ضبط برامج الصيانات الطارئة والمخططة
المهندس لؤي العرنجي 
مدير عام مركز تطوير الإدارة والإنتاجية


----------



## مهندس المحبة (16 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور مهندس لؤي وإن شاء الله تفيد وتستفاد من خبرتك العالية إن شاء الله ....


----------



## prosses engineer (17 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور يالغالي ربي يوفقك


----------



## fared.sayed (23 يناير 2011)

ممكن حد يساعدنى انا عايز اعمل مشروع عن صناعة الاسمنت


----------



## fared.elsayed (24 يناير 2011)

ممكن حد يساعدنى انا محتاج كتاب عن صناعة الاسمنت
word
او 
power point
واعمل تطبيق عملى فى مشروعى فى صناعة الاسمنت


----------



## مهندس المحبة (25 يناير 2011)

fared.sayed قال:


> ممكن حد يساعدنى انا عايز اعمل مشروع عن صناعة الاسمنت



أرجو منك البحث في القسم لأنه توجد الكثير من المواضيع المختصة في صناعة الأسمنت ...


----------



## drahmed22000 (31 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي الفاضل بارك الله فيك


----------



## fared.elsayed (7 فبراير 2011)

ممكن حد يساعدنى انا عايز اعمل مشروع عن الاسمنت


----------



## yasser17 (8 يوليو 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااا جزاك الله خيرا


----------

